# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Zhgënjimi në shoqëri

## london_girl_02

perse shoqeria te mashtron ndoj here
te jep rruge te keqe
te jep mendime te keqia qe sduhet per te dhene
perse ndodh kjo ne mes shoqeris
kur ti mendon qe ke nej shoqeri te mire dhe me ne fund
zhgenjehesh  nga ta
 cfare ju ka zhgenjyer ndoj here nga shoqeria :i ngrysur:

----------


## BlondiE_18

shoqeria??!!sipas meje nuk ekziston me shoqeria e sinqert ose te pakten shoqeria qe kam pas dikur...se kane thene kot "vec familjes ste gjendet njeri"...shoqeria eshte=me interes ne menyra te ndryshme...

----------


## london_girl_02

BlondiE ka edhe nuk ka me interes

----------


## Estella

Sot njerzit jane shume te djallezuar. Cdo person sheh interesin e vet. ( Nuk i ve te gjithe ne te njejten katogori, po flas ne pergjithesi). Eshte thjesht kjo epoka jone, si cdo kohe tjeter, rilindja, kristianizmi, renesance, e te tjera.

----------


## london_girl_02

Estella edhe un them ashu po un mendoj se ka dhe shoqeri te sinqerte po duhet te dish edhe ti te sjellesh me ate shoqeri po sot sic e the edhe vet jane djallezuar dhe jane vetem interes

----------


## leonora

MIRE E KE BLONDIE18
I AGREE WITH YOU 100 %. ESHTE E VERTET QE SOT S'KA SHOQERI. AH MUND TE KETE POR MUND TE JETE SHOQERI ME INTERES. BELIEVE I FOUND THE HARD WAY. KISHA NJE SHOQE NGA KOSOVA DHE ME BERI DICKA QE S'MA KISHTE MARRE MENDJA SE DO T'E MA BENTE AJO. 

P.S.: WE WERE BEST FRIENDS FOR 3.5 YEARS

----------


## Estella

kot nuk thone, zgjidhe shokun me te mire se vetja.

----------


## ari32

Fatkeqesisht ne ditet e soteshme eshte pak e veshtire qe te mund te gjesh nje shoqeri te paster.
Por jo qe te jemi absolut se nuk ka.

Besoj se gjate gjithe jetes do te kemi zhgenjime,por,gjithmone do te kemi nje shok te mire pas vetes.

Do te ishte gabim i madh nqs do te pesonim nje zhgenjim nga shoqeria,dhe te terhiqeshim,dhe mos te benim me shoqeri me asnje njeri.

----------


## alvi

Brezi i ri, ata qe po rriten ne kurbet, nuk kane patur rastin te njohin shoqerine e vertete, ate te shkolles se mesme, apo jo Aro?
Sidomos ne qe u rritem ne kohe te monizmit me ato mungesat, kur i merrshe shokut i pulover borxh, ose tre shoke kishit pare vetem per i kafe etj.
Shoqnin e gjimnazit nuk e zevendeson dot asgje tjeter.
Eh, kohet e bukura te kaluara!

----------


## ari32

Ke te drejt alvi shoqeria e femijenis dhe e adoleshences nuk mund te harohet se me te vertet ne te shumten e rasteve ishte pa djallezi.
Dhe akoma sot e kesaj dite qe kane kaluar kaq shum vjet  dhe jemi shperndare ne gjith dheun perseri mbajme kontakt,dhe mesojme te rejat e njeritjetrit.

----------


## sweet_eyes

Cuna ene une bashkohem me ju nuk ka si shoqnia gjimnazit!!!!
Po vjen dita qe largohesh takohesh me njerez te rinj dhe nuk te lidh puna mo me te vjeterit dhe keshtu vazhdon rrjedha po n.q.s shoqeria eshte e forte dhe e sinqerte nuk do tia dije per vitet rron per shume kohe.  Une per veten time akoma mbaj lidhjet me ato te tetevjecares (me disa) edhe pse ndodhemi ne vende te ndryshme.

----------


## london_girl_02

e vertet eshte shoqeria me interes
po jo te gjith disa cdo kush ka nevoj per nje shoqe ose shok
sdo te thot se jane zhgenjyer te gjith nga shoqeria
se shoqeria ne shum raste te gjindet prane kur ti je i zbrazur ose i/e merzitur dhe ne shum gjera tjera
por edhe ta fut sa krahu po ama duhet te kuptosh se kush eshte i mire dhe i keqi
un pak a shum di ti dalloj sipas sjelljes se tyre.

por mos haroni cdo kush deservs a second chance se cdo kush be gabim ne nga gabimet mesojme.

----------


## ReA_8

SHoqeria......muhabetin :llafazan:  ka te berbashket interesat te kunderta...

----------


## ReA_8

ME GJENI NJE SHOQERI QE TE NA KENAQI ME MUHABETE ME GALLATA ,DUA TE QESH  E PRA DU TE QESH    :i habitur!: I....TE TJERAT DO MUNDOHEM TI ZGJIDH VET..

 JULIN E PERSHENDES ME MOMENTET MADHESHTORE QE NA KA OFRUAR ,SIKUR GJITHE PJESA TJETER E SHOQERISE TE ISHTE SA GJYSMA E JULIT DO SHTOJA NE PESH (SE KAM PAK NEVOJE)DHE JETA 143 VJEC DO ME SHKONTE .. :i habitur!: I

----------


## Angel_4_U

Wow Wow mendime shume te bukura dhe te hidhura persa i perket pjeses me te rendesishme te ekzistences tone.

E cila eshte Shoqeria.

London ti e di cfare mendoi une per ty ????????????

Si shpirt je edhe temen e ke gjet te bukur, vetem nje gje se kam idene nga te erdhi frymezimi per kete teme????? i wonder, anyway i will ask u 2morrow.

Por une kisha disa komente te mijat persa i perket shoqerise.

Ne radhe te pare persai perket atyre qe besojne qe shoqeria eshte e gjitha me interes dhe nuk ka me shoqeri te sinqerte, 

me vjen keq por ka edhe me shume sesa neve mund te mendojme.

Une kam arritur te gjej shoke edhe shoqe plot ketu dhe i vetmi interes qe na lidh sebashku eshte fakti qe jemi shqiptare ne radhe te pare edhe sepse kemi nje toke nene e nje gjuhe te pare.

Te gjithe i duam te miren njeri tjetrit dhe gezojme e qajme bashke me gezimet ose dhimbjet e njeri tjerit.

Une mendoi qe shoqeria pa interes ekziston nese neve duam ashtu ose nese e vetmja gje qe na shtyn te rrime ne shoqerine e dikujt eshte fakti qe ndihemi mire me ate person.

E pranoi faktin qe shoqeria e vjeter e shkolles tet vjecare e gjimnazit per shume nga ne eshte e paharruar dhe fantastike, por fakti qe ne e shikojme ate shoqeri si shoqeri pa interes dhe shoqeri te paster eshte vetem sepse ne ishim me te ri atehere nuk gjykonim ne te njejten menyre sic i gjykojme njerezit tani qe jemi me te pjekur.

Dmth ishim me espansiv dhe me te lire ta duam dike me gjithe shpirt pa menduar " pse po me do shume ky person a mos ka ndonje interes?" fakti ne te gjitha lidhjet e jetes ka interes, neve kemi interes ne shoket dhe shoqet sepse kemi nevoje per shoqerine e dikujt, kemi nevoje te ndihemi te gjalle e nje person ndihet i gjalle vetem kur ka njerez perrreth qe e duan per kush eshte.

Une jetoi me nje standard ne jete i cili eshte " tu bej te tjereve ate qe dua qe te tjeret te me bejne mua" edhe mendoi qe sikur te gjithe te qetesohemi dhe ta shikojme jeten me thjeshtesisht pa menduar  gjtihmone keq pa qene gjithmone ne vetembrojtje do ta shijojme jeten me shume dhe shoqerine po ashtu.

Mendoi edhe se " cdo njeri eshte i pafajshem derisa te provohet qe eshte fajtor" keshtuqe nuk duhet te gjykojme gjithmone te tjeter kur sduam te na gjykojne dhe mendoi qe te arrish te gjykosh duhet te arrish persosmerine gje ajo qe se arrin asnjeri.

Keshtuqe shikojeni shoqerine me sy miresie dhe jo interesi.

Miresia na ngjall shpresa dhe na zgjat jeten mendimet e keqia na shtojne ne jete shume merak

E meraku na ben plak.

May the Angel of Love & Pecae be with you Always and Forever.

----------


## easytiger

Si edhe me cdo gje tjeter ne jete, edhe me shoqerine ndodh zhgenjimi. Kur zhgenjehesh, per momentin merzitesh, por ka vend edhe per "kenaqesine" e te njohurit te njerezve, qe te dish se me ke ke te besh.
E rendesishme eshte te mos i shohesh te gjithe e gjithcka ne ngjyre te erret.
THINK POSITIVE!

----------


## london_girl_02

po mire e ke ti se ne fskt e mira dhe e keqja per ne eshte cfare do te ndodhi sduhet te jete si me qene ty ndohd kush e di se cfare e keqja dhe e mira ndodhin per here

----------


## POETI_20

N,q,s ke nje shoqeri  jo te sinqert eshte mir qe te zhgenjehesh sa me par nga ajo shoqeri,  eshte mir te zhgenjehesh kur ajo nuk ka hyr ne rrenjet e tua sepse nje shok apo shoqe kur largohet nga shoqerija te ben edhe te keqen 

nese zhgenjehesh nga nje shok apo shoqe te hum besimi edhe tek te tjeret prandaj dhe disa nga ju thoni qe nuk egziston nje shoqeri e sinqert  
kjo eshte gabim  
shoqerija e sinqert egziston dhe nuk humbet kurr 
n,q,s nuk e gjen shoqerin e sinqert nuk do te thot se nuk egziston


ka njerez qe mendojn vetem te te bejn keq dhe ne e kemi humbur besimin tek njeri tjetri por jo te gjith njerzit mendojn nje gje te till

Ju pershendes te gjithve.

----------


## london_girl_02

POETI shum e sakte kjo lal po duhet te dish ta mbash edhe shoqerine mendoj un

----------


## Puhiza

Une mendoj se aty ku ekziston predispozita dhe vullneti i mire i te dy shokeve, ose shoqeve, ose shok e shoqe bashke, aty mund te kete vend per shoqeri te sinqerte.
Iluzioni eshte nje dukuri qe e shoqeron jeten e njeriut ne cdolloj marrdhenieje qe ai vendos. Keshtu, ne nje moment te caktuar, monumenti qe kishim ngritur per shokun na kthehet serish ne kokrriza rere, rrobat qe kishim matur per te nuk e veshin dot me personin tjeter dhe ne fund 'mbreti eshte lakuriq' dhe ne zhgenjehemi. 
Mendoj se me ane te logjikes dhe te forces se brendshme te se vertetes mund te zgjidhen konfliktet ne nje moment te caktuar.
Shoqeria per mua eshte nje nevoje dhe ne disa raste me shume se nevoje eshte nje domosdoshmeri. Dashuria apo nevoja per familjen eshte dicka tjeter qe une ne fund te fundit me eshte dhene nga gjaku ose qe me vete lindjen time. Te miqesia ndryshojne gjerat, te duhet kohe, pune, perkushtim per ta ruajtur. Por logjika dhe dashamiresia them se i mundin te gjitha te papriturat.

----------

